# Medium Gaming PC



## josin (Nov 10, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim,  ACIII, Grid 2,Call.of.Duty.Ghosts-RELOADED all @1080p resolution.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 90K max.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:no

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:win 7 64 bit ( may upgrade to 8.1)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:yes i want a monitor @ 22" 1080p full hd

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:nothing

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:in 10 days or so

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:yes

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from on-line shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:in kochi. open to on-line shops

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: want a reliable system, i dont need bsod due to beta drivers/ bad drivers so i want only tried and tested mother boards and graphics card.

How about this configuration? What should i change in this setting? 
1		processor		AMD FX 8350
2		Motherboard	ASUS M5A99X EVO Motherboard
3		RAM		        G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL)
4		PSU		        Cooler Master Thunder 450W 450 Watts PSU
5		Cabinet		Cooler Master Elite 430 Black
6		Hard Drive		WD Caviar Green 1 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (WD10EZRX)
7		Optical Drive	LG WH14NS40 Blu-ray Burner Internal Optical Drive
8		SSD		        Samsung 840 Pro Series 128 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive (MZ-7PD128BW)
9		Graphics Card	ZOTAC NVIDIA GTX 650 Ti 2GB 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
10		Cabinet Cooler	Cooler Master 80 mm Green LED Fan Cooler
11		Processor Cooler	Cooler Master Hyper 101 Cooler
12		Keyboard		Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800 USB Keyboard and Mouse Combo
13		Monitor		Samsung 21.5 inch LED - S22B370H Monitor
14		UPS		        APC Back UPS 600 VA 230V


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 10, 2013)

ditch amd & get intel i5 non-k 4xxx processor.for a 90k gaming system that's a no brainer & the only option worth considering.cooler master elite 430 is also in this category.get corsair 300r or the newer coolermaster models.a 80mm fan is useless for such a system,get at least 2 120mm fans.change psu to seasonic or antec.that samsung monitor is old & not much known,get dell S2240L which is a good model & bought by many here with good feedback.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 10, 2013)

intel
-----
i5 4570 - 14k
asus h87 pro - 9.5k
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM -5.2k
seasonic s12 ii 620 - 5.2k
bitfenix merc alpha - 2.9k
Hard Drive WD Caviar blue1 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (WD10EZEX)-4K
ASUS odd - 1k
SSD Samsung 840 Pro Series 128 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive -8k
Graphics Card sapphire r9 280x - 23.5k
Processor Cooler Cooler Master Hyper 212 evo - 2.3k
Keyboard Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800 USB Keyboard and Mouse Combo- 1.5k
dell s2240l -8.8k
UPS APC Back UPS 1100 VA 230V - 5.2k
amd 
----
AMD FX 8350 - 12.5k
ASUS M5A99X EVO Motherboard -11.5k
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM -5.2k
seasonic s12 ii 620 - 5.2k
bitfenix merc alpha - 2.9k
Hard Drive WD Caviar blue1 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (WD10EZEX)-4K
ASUS odd - 1k
SSD Samsung 840 Pro Series 128 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive -8k
Graphics Card sapphire r9 280x - 23.5k
Processor Cooler Cooler Master Hyper 212 evo - 2.3k
Keyboard Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800 USB Keyboard and Mouse Combo- 1.5k
dell s2240l -8.8k
UPS APC Back UPS 1100 VA 230V - 5.2k

intel would be better in gaming and you dont want to overclock.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 10, 2013)

Intel Core i5-4570 Haswell (4th Generation)	₹14,000.00
MSI H87-G43 Gaming*	₹9,800.00
Corsair Vengeance 4GB (*2)	₹5400
WD Caviar Blue 1TB	₹4,000.00	
Zotac GTX 770 2GB DDR5 AMP Edition	₹34,000.00	
Dell 2240L 22 inch Full HD Monitor	₹9,000.00	
Seasonic S12II 620W	₹6,300.00
Logitech K200 Keyboard 	₹700.00
Logitech G400 Gaming Mouse	₹2,600.00
Corsair Carbide Series 400R Mid-Tower Case	₹5,500.00
Asus 24x ODD ₹1100

Total ~92K

Alternate case Cooler Master HAF912 Combat With Side Panel Window (₹5,800.00) if you are looking for a windowed case.


----------



## sameerdatta (Nov 10, 2013)

AMD

MB - ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0

INTEL

i5-4670
Asus H87 PRO


For the rest

PSU - CORSAIR GS600
HDD - Caviar BLACK 1 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive
GPU - ASUS R9270X-DC2T-2GD5
FAN - Cooler Master 120 mm

if you do not plan to overclock go with the stock cooler


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 10, 2013)

Intel i5 4570 @ 14k

Gigabyte H87 D3H @ 7300

Corsair vengance 8gb ram 1600mhz @ 5200

Wd cavier blue 1Tb @ 4000

Seasonic s12 620w @ 5400

Corsair 400r @ 5500

Saphhire R9 280x dual x 3gb @ 23500

Lg blu-ray writer @ 5500

Dell s2240l ips led @ 8800

Apc 1100va ups @ 5000 

Logitech Gs 400 mouse @ 2600

Microsoft sidewinder x2 @ 2000

Total - @ 88,800


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 10, 2013)

i5 4570 (14000)
Asus H87E (9700)
Kingston HyperX Blu 1600 MHz 4 GB x2 (4800)
WD Blue 1 TB (4100)
Seasonic S12II 620 W (6200)
Sapphire DualX R9 280X 3 GB OC (23500)
Samsung 840 EV O 120 GB (7200)
NZXT Phantom 410 (6500)
Sell S2240L (9000)
Logitech G400 (2699)
CM Hyper 212 EVO (2500)
Asus optical drive (1000)
Logitech G105 (2600)


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 10, 2013)

i5 4430 @ 11k
asus h87 pro @ 9.5k( go with B85-G to save 2-3k and to accomodate higher graphics as suggested below)
Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM @ 4.9k
seasonic S12ii 620 @ 5.2k
NZXT source elite 210 @ 2.9k
WD Caviar blue1 TB @ 4K
Dell S2240L @ 8.8k 
ASUS 24xB5ST @ 1k
R9 290x - 42k or R9 290
CoolerMaster Hyper TX3 @ 1.7k
Logitech K200 @ 0.4k
Lenovo M6811 @ 0.7k


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 10, 2013)

I see there is not much difference between gtx 770 and r9-280X.  Better to go with AMD here. Not going to change my configuration coz then everyone's suggestion would be same


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 10, 2013)

six suggestions .i think op must be in confusion now


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 10, 2013)

@ankush where is r9-290x is available for 42k?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 10, 2013)

it is available @46k - ON SALE! - SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD R9 290X 4GB DDR5 - Rs.45,999 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 10, 2013)

dont go with r9 290/ r9 290x with reference cooler. stock cooler is not enough.
also ,with new drivers, r9 290 performs similar to r9 290x 



ASHISH65 said:


> six suggestions .i think op must be in confusion now



yeah


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 10, 2013)

Whatever But SSD isnt needed IMO better graphics would be good option 

Yeah 6 suggetion  

Go for R9 290 with custom cooling 



ASHISH65 said:


> it is available @46k - ON SALE! - SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD R9 290X 4GB DDR5 - Rs.45,999 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::



i think they are charging more...
my friend bought one for 42,300 @ lamington road


----------



## josin (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you guys for such good help.
I have made the following choice from your suggestions.
I. i5 4570 - 14k
2. asus h87 pro @ 9.5k
3. RAM G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB)
4. seasonic s12 ii 620 - 5.2k
5. bitfenix merc alpha - 2.9k
6. WD Caviar blue1 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (WD10EZEX)-4K
7. Processor Cooler Cooler Master Hyper 212 evo - 2.3k
8. SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL X R9 280X 3GB DDR5 OC
9. Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED
10. SSD Samsung 840 Pro Series 128 GB SSD ( i will buy this later as an upgrade)
11. LG WH14NS40 Blu-ray Burner Internal Optical Drive
12. Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800 USB Keyboard and Mouse Comb
13.APC Back UPS 600 VA 230V


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 10, 2013)

The kb mouse combo is not good for gaming

Also you might not need processor cooler


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 10, 2013)

josin said:


> Thank you guys for such good help.
> I have made the following choice from your suggestions.
> I. i5 4570 - 14k
> 2. asus h87 pro @ 9.5k
> ...



You don;t need an aftermarket cpu cooler.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 10, 2013)

josin said:


> Thank you guys for such good help.
> I have made the following choice from your suggestions.
> I. i5 4570 - 14k
> 2. asus h87 pro @ 9.5k
> ...



no need of aftermarket cooler.Invest money in better cabinet - CM haf 912 combat @5k


----------



## josin (Nov 10, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> no need of aftermarket cooler.Invest money in better cabinet - CM haf 912 combat @5k



i chose it cause i don't have an Ac in my room. ( here in Kerala the temp is as high as 34 to 38 all the time.)


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 10, 2013)

josin said:


> i chose it cause i don't have an Ac in my room. ( here in Kerala the temp is as high as 34 to 38 all the time.)



Won't be a problem. CPU cooler is a non essential component. You can check performance with stock cooler and later on add it if you need.  IMO with a good cabinet, cpu cooler won't be required


----------



## josin (Nov 10, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Won't be a problem. CPU cooler is a non essential component. You can check performance with stock cooler and later on add it if you need.  IMO with a good cabinet, cpu cooler won't be required



Ok then... I'll see hows the temp with ths stock cooler and then upgrade if necessary.

is Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat Mid Tower Cabinet coming with built in fans? isn't it a bit overpriced?
any other good options in 5K price band?


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Nov 10, 2013)

^Yes haf 912 comes with  2 fans (rear and front) ,with Usb 3.0 and a side window if you want .
Looks a beauty ,i got it for 4.5k (including tax and a side window )

Cooling is very efficient !! Go for it...!


----------



## josin (Nov 10, 2013)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> ^Yes haf 912 comes with  2 fans (rear and front) ,with Usb 3.0 and a side window if you want .
> Looks a beauty ,i got it for 4.5k (including tax and a side window )
> 
> Cooling is very efficient !! Go for it...!


 did you bought it online?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 11, 2013)

you need an apc 1100va ups. 600 va is not enough.alao my suggeston would be to get an after market cpu cooler. i am also from kerala and my i7 reaches 85 degrees while gaming in summer. so i5 will be a little bit less and probably reach 80 degrees. also haswell is hotter than ivy. get atleast hyper tx3 evo.


----------



## josin (Nov 11, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> you need an apc 1100va ups. 600 va is not enough.alao my suggeston would be to get an after market cpu cooler. i am also from kerala and my i7 reaches 85 degrees while gaming in summer. so i5 will be a little bit less and probably reach 80 degrees. also haswell is hotter than ivy. get atleast hyper tx3 evo.



I already have an APC home ups/inverter of 1.4KVA.  So an in-line correction of 600 Va should be enough for me. Well i'll check the temps with the stock cooler, if its not enough then only i want to upgrade (as the stock cooler is free i see no harm in trying them).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 11, 2013)

VA rating of UPS is not equal to power delivered by it in watts.600VA ups approx provides 360-400W of power which is not even the full capacity of your psu(620w seasonic).it doesn't matter if you connect your ups to even 20KVA inverter as the max power provided by it to psu will be less than 400W.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Nov 11, 2013)

No,i got my haf 912 from Nehru place,Delhi.


----------



## josin (Nov 11, 2013)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> No,i got my haf 912 from Nehru place,Delhi.



Ok. Thanks for the info


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 11, 2013)

josin said:


> I already have an APC home ups/inverter of 1.4KVA.  So an in-line correction of 600 Va should be enough for me. Well i'll check the temps with the stock cooler, if its not enough then only i want to upgrade (as the stock cooler is free i see no harm in trying them).



apc 600va ups will give 360watts of power output. with full load i5_280x will consume more power than 360 watts and your ups may fail to provide enough wattage and hence risking your components.


----------



## josin (Nov 12, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> apc 600va ups will give 360watts of power output. with full load i5_280x will consume more power than 360 watts and your ups may fail to provide enough wattage and hence risking your components.



I am planning to invest in a solar UPS of 2500W and that's why I don't want to invest in a high grade ups. This is the one i am planning to invest.  The change over time of of the system is claimed to be less than 3Ms as per my friend ( who is an electrical engineer) and he says the output of this system is much better than any home ups and is almost equal to server grade ups.


----------



## shatarupa1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Interesting configuration.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 12, 2013)

Intel Core i5 4670K -14000,
Asus GRYPHON Z87 -14500,
Asus GTX760 OC 2GB -21500,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4900,
Coolermaster 140mm 3 BC RED LED fans -2100,
Coolermaster 120mm 2 BC RED LED fan -1200,
Corsair RM550 -7600,
Corsair 230T -6000,
APC 1.1KVA UPS -5600, 
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8GB -5200,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -9000.
TOTAL -92,700.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 13, 2013)

^chane psu with Seasonic S12ii 620


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 13, 2013)

corsair 230t is not worth buying imo...


----------



## josin (Nov 14, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Intel Core i5 4670K -14000,
> Asus GRYPHON Z87 -14500,
> Asus GTX760 OC 2GB -21500,
> Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4900,
> ...



I think the cooler master led fans is a waste of money. With that money I can easily buy a radiator to keep the temp down. The graphics card you suggested is not value for money IMHO


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 14, 2013)

if you no plan to oc cpu,then i5 K is waste instead settle down with i5 4570 and a h87 board + get r9 280x

Cabinet - Antec Gx 700 @ 4.2k

Seasonic s12 620w @ 5.2k


----------



## josin (Nov 14, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> if you no plan to oc cpu,then i5 K is waste instead settle down with i5 4570 and a h87 board + get r9 280x



Ya I agree with you. I have no plans to over clock.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 14, 2013)

josin said:


> Ya I agree with you. I have no plans to over clock.



Then i5 4570 and a good H87 board plus cpu cooler will be best.

Consider this:
i5 4570 (14000)
Asus H87E (9700)
Kingston HyperX Blu 1600 MHz 4 GB x2 (4800)
WD Blue 1 TB (4100)
Seasonic S12II 620 W (6200)
Sapphire DualX R9 280X 3 GB OC (23500)
Samsung 840 EV O 120 GB (7200)
NZXT Phantom 410 (6500)
Sell S2240L (9000)
Logitech G400 (2699)
CM Hyper 212 EVO (2500)
Asus optical drive (1000)
Logitech G105 (2600) 						​


----------



## sameerdatta (Nov 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Then i5 4570 and a good H87 board plus cpu cooler will be best.
> 
> Consider this:
> i5 4570 (14000)
> ...



+1 for this but try 
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10) 4700


----------



## Cilus (Nov 14, 2013)

^^ Why? Both Kingston and Corsair offer 10 years of warranty and in almost all the reviews, it is shown that Kingston HyperX does have better overclocking potential and capable of running at tighter Cache latency than the Vengeance Ram modules.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 15, 2013)

Plus, Vengance is expensive than hyperx blu.


----------



## sameerdatta (Nov 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Plus, Vengance is expensive than hyperx blu.



actually it's about rs.100 cheaper plus it is a single DIMM where as HyperX Blu is a 2X4gb


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 15, 2013)

sameerdatta said:


> actually it's about rs.100 cheaper plus it is a single DIMM where as HyperX Blu is a 2X4gb



You can get single 8 GB stick of HyperX Blu too. BTW in FK, Vengeance 8 GB is priced at 5200 and HyperX 8 GB is priced at 4679 making a difference of 521. What prices are you referring to?


----------



## sameerdatta (Nov 16, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You can get single 8 GB stick of HyperX Blu too. BTW in FK, Vengeance 8 GB is priced at 5200 and HyperX 8 GB is priced at 4679 making a difference of 521. What prices are you referring to?



i am referring to local prices


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 17, 2013)

sameerdatta said:


> i am referring to local prices



And what are the prices?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 17, 2013)

sameerdatta said:


> i am referring to local prices



no need to purchase locally if the same components are available online for a much less price. local prices of ram is comparitively higher than online prices


----------



## sameerdatta (Nov 17, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> no need to purchase locally if the same components are available online for a much less price. local prices of ram is comparatively higher than online prices



i live in kolkata and have recently bought the Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10) i paid 4700


----------



## Cilus (Nov 17, 2013)

And HyperX Blue is available at 4.65K in FLipkart. So I would go with Kingston one because of better performance and overclocking potential.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 17, 2013)

sameerdatta said:


> i live in kolkata and have recently bought the Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10) i paid 4700



when ? now the prices are too high.vegeance  4gb is sold for rs 3000


----------



## sameerdatta (Nov 18, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> when ? now the prices are too high.vegeance  4gb is sold for rs 3000



about a week and a half ago


----------



## Gana Dalsia (Nov 26, 2013)

josin said:


> Thank you guys for such good help.
> I have made the following choice from your suggestions.
> I. i5 4570 - 14k
> 2. asus h87 pro @ 9.5k
> ...



Even you try a Biostar Motherboard.I have used it and its good and very efficient


----------

